# Adopting Bunnys



## Rosebug (Jun 13, 2012)

I would really love to adopt a new bunny! But my mum is so fed up of me buying animals specially as my new addition is two new 4 month chinchillas, and a new hamster moomoo as my previous hamster died of old age. But i went to my local pet shop and they had the cutest rabbits for adoption. Hopefully when i can get my own place i can adopt all the animals i want


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe for now love what you have and when you move get joey a buddy  her house, her rules kinda situation


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 13, 2012)

It sounds like you probably have enough to take care of, especially when you're in school or working or whatever. But someday you'll get to decide on that, pay the bills, etc.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 13, 2012)

It sounds like you have quite a bit on your plate, chins are work. 

Where would you keep the rabbit? Rabbits carry bacteria that is deadly to chins, especially the young ones, would you have somewhere completely seperate to put them?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 13, 2012)

I always loved animals growing up, but my mom was not a fan. I was limited to one pet, and that was grudgingly agreed to when I saved up enough money for all it's care.

Now that I have my own home I have a little rescued zoo: 2 cats, 4 rabbits, 9 finches, 2 turtles, 2 gerbils, and a tropical fish tank (the fish aren't rescues, but everyone else is). It is a lot of time, but that is what I do with my life.

For now take good care of what you have and in the future when you can pay the bills and make the time then the choice is yours. Honestly I'm more limited by my time than anything else. I make sure each animal gets individual attention daily.


----------



## ilovepets (Jun 14, 2012)

always adopt. most of the animals in the petstores are bred in mills, like bird mills, dog mills etc. please do not support animal mills!  most of the pets' mothers are dying in the mill and just keep making more babies. save a life and adopt


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 15, 2012)

Pet stores don't adopt out animals- they sell them. If you're going to adopt a rabbit, go to an adoption center or look online for people giving their pet to a good home.

Also, seems like you have a lot of animals to take care of as it is. If you live with your parents still, it is best to wait until you have your own place. I know from experience that parents can get annoyed when their kids bring pets in that they didn't want.


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

To those that said it was a bad idea because my mum obviously doesnt like her 'kids' bringing home animals. I am infact 19 therefore i am not a child. And infact my mum suggested to me today that we should go to the adoption centre and get one see if they get along as joey has been lonely recently so next time please dont judge.

Rose


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeh mum was thinking about a adoption centre where her friend got hers from. Were thinking were get one about the same age as joey which is around 6-7 years


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

Mum doesnt mind as long as i look after them which i do. I pay for all the food and sawdust hay etc. But she recently has mentioned it would be nice to go to adoption centre and find joey a friend as he has shown signs of depression since he lost his friends 

xx


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

My rabbit is outside and my chinchillas are in my room usptairs so they never have contact. And never let out in the same rooms as eachother so dont worry about that  xx


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

If you love animals as much as i do it's really not hardwork. You dont splash out on yourself you splash out on them and i love doing this. I keep my animals as happy and loved as i possibly can and they are all doing just fine living long and happy lives. My mum has also decided that she would like to adopt from a centre as joey seems lonely ever since his friends died showing many signs of depression, the new cage has helped as he gets a wonderfull view of the garden and loves looking out. He did take a while to get used to having two floors bless him he really couldn't work out what that ladder was for heehe,if they dont get along we have spare hutches so will not be a problem x


----------



## Rosebug (Jun 18, 2012)

I think it will be fine, my mum mentioned recently she wanted to adopt from a centre as joey seems lonely since he lost his friends. Looking after animals is what i live for so one more little critter will not do any harm. I look after animals all day every day as i have been doing animal studies for three to four years  I go to college and clean i come home and clean but to me this is a easy way of life, its the critters that keep me going


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww! I really hope your mother lets you get a new friend for joey! If you get a new bunny you need to post pictures of him with joey!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 18, 2012)

It is so hard for them when they lose a friend. Is Joey fixed? If so I would suggest dating at the rescue so he can pick his own mate. Rabbits have very strong opinions when it comes to mates. Be sure to post pictures


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 18, 2012)

Even if you were 30+, if you're living in someone else's house, you have to go by their rules. Even if you own your own space, you still have to follow some rules: zoning etc.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2012)

No one was judging you Rosebug....just trying to give some friendly advise. Please don't take it personally. We are all a very friendly group here!


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 21, 2012)

Rosebug wrote:


> To those that said it was a bad idea because my mum obviously doesnt like her 'kids' bringing home animals. I am infact 19 therefore i am not a child. And infact my mum suggested to me today that we should go to the adoption centre and get one see if they get along as joey has been lonely recently so next time please dont judge.
> 
> Rose




We weren't judging. However, if you don't have your own place, who is to say when you DO get your own place you'll be able to take your pets? This is just a matter of being experienced with having pets as grown adults living on our own, not with parents.

Trust me, I've done the "having pets while living with parents" thing. Next thing I knew is I was moving out but couldn't bring my babies with me because my apartment complex wouldn't allow it. You have to be responsible about your decisions. That is all we were saying.


----------

